# Last day of Youtube symphony voting (please help)and a video of my Blue/red Half Moon



## NanoCube (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Tomorrow (Dec. 17th) is the last day of the voting for my youtube symphony audition!!! please show some supports by go to this site and vote for FlutePaul

YouTube - symphony's Channel

I'm one of the only two Canadian Finalists so please I need some supports and get EVERYONE you know to vote as well!!! I was also mentioned on CBC radio!!!! check here CBC Radio 2 Programs - In Concert

Thank you so much for your helps!!

And here is my betta hope you like it too 
YouTube - My Betta Fish

Paul
NanoCube


----------



## NanoCube (Jun 3, 2010)

My bettat was sick when I saw it in the store. He has ich all over his body... but he is pretty and healthy now


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I didn't know that we had a top-notch flute player here. Thank you for posting your video, Paul. I've gone in and voted!



NanoCube said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Tomorrow (Dec. 17th) is the last day of the voting for my youtube symphony audition!!! please show some supports by go to this site and vote for FlutePaul
> 
> ...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

voted, great job Paul, sounds great 
pretty nice to listen to right after waking up tbh


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

voted good job


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

VOTED. 

EXCELLENT!!! Now I got an idea on what music I'm gonna add to my next monster series episode.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Voted.......


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

you're awesome!
voted


----------



## NanoCube (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks guys!! you guys are awesome  Now I wait for the results!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Paul, I just seen on the news that you guys are going to Australia to play, What a great experience. Congrats again.


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

:O! So you were the one that UBC was tweeting about! Congrats!


----------



## NanoCube (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you so much OCD Fishies  

and thank you everyone for your supports!!! and liking my little betta fish!!


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Bit late, but Congrads on the wonderful news. 

I voted for ya, it was my civic duty.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I am SO happy for you - what an extraordinary opportunity. Very well deserved, by the way


----------

